# Product Images - Electronics



## NicholasPetrilli (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello All! 
I haven't posted anything in a while, I've recently moved and started a new job. 
The company I'm working for has put me in charge of product photo's and I'm honestly a little clueless as how to go about it. 

I've included a sample image - Of course I know we can't make them look exactly alike. But that's what I'm shooting for. 
I also know that these images are very post processed, and I have no problem photoshopping in the Operating System / Screen area with a screen shot from the appropriate operating system. 


I'll be using a Canon 5D MIII, *I'm quite unsure which lens I should use*, as far as lighting I have a small 3x3 photobox that should be sufficient. And I've purchased small transparent stands to perch up the items. 

If I could get some lens recommendations, as well as any tips from people who have done similar that would be great. 

-Nick 






*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.*


----------

